# Poo Problems



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi!
Eh... My kitten has recently been producing very stinky poop that's sort of mushy and greenish. At first her poops were normal except for a bit of mushy green stuff at the ends of her normal poo but now its all green mush. She seems fine but can anyone please post a list of how to study a kitten's poop by colour and texture? Hers right now is mushy and green. And really smelly.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

A list to study poop? 

Hmm, cannot oblige though I love talking poop. But clearly something isn't right; poop certainly shouldn't be green unless you feed a lot of green things, which you really shouldn't, and it also shouldn't stink despite what people think.

Have you recently changed the food? What are you feeding her? 

Oh and how old is your kitten and how much does she weigh?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It's difficult to be sure...but sounds as if there could be some kind of bacterial infection, certainly a rapid transit time with the looseness of the stool. TBH, with a kitten...if it does not settle fairly soon I would check in with the vet.
You could try feeding just plain boiled chicken ( with the broth, no salt ) for 24 hours and see if it settles...but then again that could leave you facing a vet visit out of hours ££££
How old is the kitten?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hobbs...you type so fast! Well there is a Human poop 'list' of sorts with the Bristol Stool scale, and I am pretty certain I have seen something similar for cats in my studies ( but then I am strange! )


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh see whether you can find it!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the Bristol one you mean for humans, right?: Bristol Stool Scale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Must say haven't come across this one; fascinating!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

NORMAL	Most cats have one or two stools a day. The stool is brown and the odor is strong, but not rancid. The cat may 'push' it out, but will not strain or vocalize pain.
ABNORMAL	Abnormal stool can be divided into three categories, outlined below.
Diarrhea (loose, unformed stool)
Color:	yellow or greenish	indicates rapid transit
black and tarry	indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract
bloody stool	red blood or clots indicate lower bowel (colon) bleeding
pasty, light colored stool	indicates lack of bile (liver disease)
large, gray rancid smelling stool	indicates inadequate digestion
Consistency:	soft bulky stool	often seen when cats are overfed or receive poor-quality food high in fiber
watery stool	indicates bowel wall irritation (acute enteritis, ingested toxins) with rapid transit and impaired absorption
foamy stool	suggests bacterial infection
greasy stool (often with oil on the hair around the anus)	indicates malabsorption syndrome
Odor:
(NOTE: the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)	foodlike or smelling like sour milk	suggests both incomplete digestion and inadequate absorption (for example, over feeding; especially in kittens)
putrid smelling	suggests intestinal infection or blood in the stool (i.e. feline panleukopenia)
Frequency:	several in an hour, each small with straining	suggests colitis
three to four a day, each large	suggests malabsorption syndrome or inflammatory bowel disease

Sorry, I can't name my reference as I just have the info stored as a random document so no link to a site.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have found this: 


The following information is adapted from a fact sheet distributed by Alley Cat Allies (ACA), which was reprinted with permission from the book Cat Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook, by Delbert G. Carlson, D.V.M. and James M. Giffin, M.D.; pages 192-193, 198.

The Scoop on Poop!

The only thing that should be swallowed by your cat is cat food, never human food which may irritate their stomach or bowels, or milk which has lactose, a sugar that cannot be absorbed, thereby causing diarrhea.

Follow this simple rule when it comes to chemicals or medicine around the house: if the warning label says "keep away from children" keep it away from your cat and other pets. One acetaminophen (Tylenol) can kill your cat.

***Remember, responsible pet ownership means looking out for your cat's health and welfare, and if that means taking a good look at your pet's daily stool - then so be it!

NORMAL
Most cats have one or two stools a day. The stool is brown and the odor is strong, but not rancid. The cat may 'push' it out, but will not strain or vocalize pain.

ABNORMAL
Abnormal stool can be divided into three categories, outlined below.

Diarrhea (loose, unformed stool)

Color:
yellow or greenish
indicates rapid transit

black and tarry
indicates bleeding in the upper digestive tract

bloody stool
red blood or clots indicate lower bowel (colon) bleeding

pasty, light colored stool
indicates lack of bile (liver disease)

large, gray rancid smelling stool
indicates inadequate digestion

Consistency:
soft bulky stool
often seen when cats are overfed or receive poor-quality food high in fiber

watery stool
indicates bowel wall irritation (acute enteritis, ingested toxins) with rapid transit and impaired absorption

foamy stool
suggests bacterial infection

greasy stool (often with oil on the hair around the anus)
indicates malabsorption syndrome

Odor:

(NOTE: the more watery the stool, the greater the odor)
foodlike or smelling like sour milk
suggests both incomplete digestion and inadequate absorption (for example, over feeding; especially in kittens)

putrid smelling
suggests intestinal infection or blood in the stool (i.e. feline panleukopenia)

Frequency:
several in an hour, each small with straining
suggests colitis

three to four a day, each large
suggests malabsorption syndrome or inflammatory bowel disease

Constipation (defined as the infrequent passage of small, hard, dry stool)


When feces are retained in the colon for two or three days, they become dry and hard. This results in straining and pain during defecation. Most cats have one or two stools a day, but some cats have a bowel movement every two or three days. Such cats are quite likely to be constipated.

Straining also occurs with colitis and the feline urologic syndrome (FUS). Be sure the cat is not suffering from one of these conditions before treating for constipation. An overlooked bladder outlet obstruction, for example, is especially serious since it can produce damage to the kidneys and result in death.

Blood 


blood with loose stool
indicates coccidiosis (mucus-like) or hookworms

****blood with normal stool
indicates stress, worms, anal gland problem or injury to anal sphincter****

blood with constipated stool
straining while defecating


You know, that info should be a sticky! Thanks PP for finding this on your trawls! If I hadn't repped you for something recently I would rep you for this lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW you guys reply fast! Thanks for the info! I'm looking up more stuff and I'm pretty sure she has rapid transit... Whatever that is. Searching it up now... BTW what is "foamy" stool? Like thick lumpy cream?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You would know what foamy stool is when you see it. It has frothy sort of bubbles. 

How old is your kitten? And what are you feeding her at the mo? Is that something new?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh and to clarify some points.. No I haven't recently changed her diet, she's about 5 months old, not dewormed nor neutered yet, acting fine, drinking LOTS of water. I'm not really sure about her weight. But she looks and acts fine minus the green poo. I searched online and they said dehydration is dangerous for kitties so I did all the pulling up scruff and checking gums but I can't really tell because she keeps fidgeting. Keeping my eyes on her 0.0


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Has her poop always had that green bit at the end and has it been smelly? 

Have you wormed her at all since you have had her? I am not a fan of regular worming just for the sake of it in the absence of worms but I still worm my kittens monthly until they are 6 months old. 

Not saying that your kitten's smelly poop is caused by worms but it is perhaps something that you should consider doing.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Rapid transit just means the stool passes through the gut too fast. Normally the gut has time to complete proper digestion and re-absorb most of the fluid content of the stool...if it all moves too quickly the poop will come out soft and watery. This is what can lead to dehydration.
If the cat has not had any wormers yet then I really do think you need to get to a vet for a check over and some effective medication.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope she's never been wormed (she's a stray we recently took in). 
Yeah I think I'll go see a vet or something to talk about worming though my dad doesn't want to ("let's raise her naturally").
If problem persists I guess I'll have a better idea on what's going on. Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you are going to raise her naturally, then what are you going to do about food?

Oh, I don't think i understand your conclusion: "If the problem persists I guess I have a better idea on what is going on"? How? You mean when worms can be ruled out?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well if she was a stray then the chances of her having worms are pretty high I would say. I would say that I am pretty much in favour of raising a cat 'naturally', well, at least with a minimum of chemical intervention. Like Hobbs, I do not believe in blanket dosing of wormers or flea products...but for a kitten with this history I think _some_ medication is warranted.
She will need neutering soon, if not immediately....so I would register with a vet asap.They will probably want to give her an MOT including wormers before booking her in for spay anyway.
Oh, and PICTURES please!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> If you are going to raise her naturally, then what are you going to do about food?
> 
> Oh, I don't think i understand your conclusion: "If the problem persists I guess I have a better idea on what is going on"? How? You mean when worms can be ruled out?


Where I live my parents think its alright to just let the cats run free and only come back home for food. I personally DO NOT AGREE. I'm pretty positive she has worms. I mean then I can explain to the vet what she's been going through and maybe come to a conclusion to diagnose her problem asap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

OHOHOH I went to clean up her litterbox and realised that there's a normal poop, and a green one. What does that mean?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It means that you haven't cleaned the tray for two poops


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think I understand what you are saying....Growing up we had cats that never went to the vets in their whole life...For my parents generation that was just the way things were done. 
Nowadays most of us are a little more hands on and certainly the basics of neutering and occasional worming need to be dealt with, even if your parents will never be 'frequent fliers' at the vet office.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh no. I thought she was gonna be alright today but she suddenly became very quiet and made a wet brown poo! !!!! Oh gosh I hope she can make it for the vet appointment 2 days from now.:frown:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

She is seeing the vet on a Sunday? 

Is there no way that you can just pop her to the vets tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm trying all the vets in my side of the country tomorrow. Right now its two in the morning and I cant sleep.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, should have asked where you are in the world. 

Not sure what other people think but I would be inclined to starve her for half a day to a day and then feed her a bland diet of plain boiled chicken for a couple of days. However, that only works if it isn't worms.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah, should have asked where you are in the world.
> 
> Not sure what other people think but I would be inclined to starve her for half a day to a day and then feed her a bland diet of plain boiled chicken for a couple of days. However, that only works if it isn't worms.


Well she's much better today! I woke up in the morning and tried to pinch up her scruff and it was kind of slow but def. took a max of one second to go back. Gave her lots and lots of water and kept her in the cool dark toilet for the afternoon. Where we live it's blistering hot 365 days a year so keeping her cool was tough.
I just got back home after a couple of hours and her meows are still softer than usual but she's back to her usual happy springy self. Tried the pinchy thing again and it snapped right back. She hasn't pooped today though but I'm hoping for a good hard one. She fininshed her ENTIRE bowl of water that I refilled in the afternoon and so I'm HAPPY!

Going to try that bland meat diet for the next couple of days to calm her tummy. I hope everything turns for the better from now on 
:thumbup:


----------

